# Propane Tank Safety?



## BAM3140ram (Apr 17, 2019)

While traveling to your destination campgrounds you need to enter tunnels and cross over bridges, and the signs say No Hazardous (Propane Tank Pic) what would be the proper and safe procedure to follow prior to going to the suggested inspection area? Turn off tanks prior to going thru tunnel then turning back on after exiting or is there other options?


----------



## david_north (Jul 5, 2019)

As far as I know, signs posted with alternative routes for trucks carrying propane gas mean that RV's with propane must take the alternate route as well.


----------

